# Really fast breathing when lying down



## NekoOtome (Aug 1, 2014)

Hiya!

So my bun is a very active mini lop. We let him out of his cage and he just flies out and binkies everywhere to his heart's content. The odd thing is when he finally tires himself out, he'll stretch out and just start breathing really fast, to the point where it looks like he's vibrating. As soon as he gets up his breathing slows down again, it only happens when he lies down. Is this anything of concern, or is that just what rabbits do when they poop themselves out?


----------



## squidpop (Aug 1, 2014)

I have rabbits that do that too, I think they get hot and its like when dogs pant, its how they cool themselves down. My Jersey Woolies do it the most and I think its because they have such thick coats they get hot faster.


----------



## rliebes (Aug 1, 2014)

Broken back leg


----------



## rliebes (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry, just logged on first time, my rabbit broke his femur, then after 9 weeks I let him out to run to around and stretch and he broke the leg again maybe kicking. I him took to the vet again, another set of X-rays showed a second large break on the back leg. The radiologist said that is is possible he has a bone tumor that is why the bones are so fragile. I am keeping him comfortable with bueronex and metcam combination. He still is eating, drinking, pooping and is active as well grinding his teeth when pet etc, however, he appears to be losing weight and the ribs are protruding. Has any had this experience and do you think the drugs are deterioatiing him faster? Thanks, broken hearted bunny mom


----------



## NekoOtome (Aug 1, 2014)

rliebes said:


> Sorry, just logged on first time, my rabbit broke his femur, then after 9 weeks I let him out to run to around and stretch and he broke the leg again maybe kicking. I him took to the vet again, another set of X-rays showed a second large break on the back leg. The radiologist said that is is possible he has a bone tumor that is why the bones are so fragile. I am keeping him comfortable with bueronex and metcam combination. He still is eating, drinking, pooping and is active as well grinding his teeth when pet etc, however, he appears to be losing weight and the ribs are protruding. Has any had this experience and do you think the drugs are deterioatiing him faster? Thanks, broken hearted bunny mom



rliebes, did you mean to put this on my post or make this its own forum post? I'm really confused


----------



## NekoOtome (Aug 1, 2014)

squidpop said:


> I have rabbits that do that too, I think they get hot and its like when dogs pant, its how they cool themselves down. My Jersey Woolies do it the most and I think its because they have such thick coats they get hot faster.



That would make sense, it's pretty warm up here so he may just be getting warmed up =P


----------

